

Google cracks down on fraudulant "Google Money" schemes. - iiijjjiii
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/fighting-fraud-online-taking-google.html

======
jrockway
I like the one with the "As Seen On" section containing the AIM logo.
Technically true, I suppose...

